# quedar / venir grande algo a alguien



## Blankusi

Hola! est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment on dit cette expression en français? par exemple: ese puesto (trabajo) se me queda grande.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Blankusi:

Diría:

Ce poste de travail me dépasse / est au-dessus de mes capacités.

A ver qué proponen los demás.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## bobbyfischer

“Se me queda grande” yo lo entiendo como “beaucoup trop grand”
  Esta casa se me queda grande
  Cette maison est beaucoup trop grande pour moi.

  Pero tratándose de un puesto de trabajo no quedaría bien traducirlo así. Lo que propone Gévy me parece es la única manera de traducirlo.


----------



## Blankusi

Si, yo creo que _ce poste me dépasse_ expresa bien la misma idea, aunque en un registro mas formal, no?
Bueno, muchas gracias!


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Propongo : " Je n'ai pas (toutes) les compétences requises pour ce poste". Ce n'est pas une traduction, juste une autre manière de dire les choses.

Un saludo


----------



## yserien

Je ne suis pas capable avec ce boulot, job, il me depasse.


----------



## plemy

la conexión entre el postulante y el partido gobernante es vital para su contratación y los meritos técnicos-profesionales pasan a un muy segundo plano. Así, uno ve a personas ocupando cargos, en donde “la camisa les queda demasiado grande”
C’est ainsi que l’on voit des personnes qui occupent des postes où « la chemise est / s'avère trop grande »… 
Je ne suis pas complètement satisfait par ma tradution... Je voudrais qq ch de plus proche de "quedar", seoir?
où « la chemise ne leur sied pas »
où « la chemise leur sied trop grand »… 
ce qui ne me satisfait pas non plus vraiment...
Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Paquita

Aquí, encuentras el verbo "flotter" con esta definición

_P. méton._ [Le suj. désigne la pers. qui les porte] Porter des vêtements trop larges. _Flotter dans son costume, sa robe :_ 
4. Il a vu à peine le flot des draps et des linges soulevés, tirés au pied du lit, d'un seul coup, et elle est déjà devant lui, à sa hauteur, effroyable. Son corps maigre *flotte* dans la chemise et à travers la batiste apparaît sur sa poitrine et jusqu'à ses flancs la répugnante morsure des ventouses

Pienso que te puede valer = "qui flottent dans leur chemise" pero como es metáfora es preferible entrecomillarlo...

la chemise ne leur sied pas »= no les sienta
 « la chemise leur sied trop grand = no conviene ( "les sienta demasiado grande" .....)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne  nuit,

Je crois que cette phrase est à prendre au sens figuré: _el empleo les viene grande_ c'est-à-dire en français:
- ... qui occupent des postes dont il n'ont pas la carrure 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## plemy

Merci à Cinthia&Martine et à Paquit&,
vous m'avez dépanné!


----------



## vertigoox

Je pense aussi que c'est une métaphore : "ils n'ont pas les épaules assez larges pour ce poste"


----------



## GURB

Hola
La proposition de vertigoox me semble satisfaisante.
Si tu veux rester dans la métaphore vestimentaire tu peux dire:
_"on voit des personnes occuper de hautes fonctions mais "le costume est trop grand pour elles".
_Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


yserien said:


> Je ne suis pas capable avec ce boulot, job, il me depasse.


Capable régit la préposition *de*, ce n'est pas correct de dire _capable *avec*_.
- Je ne me sens pas capable de réaliser ce boulot

Otras:
- Je ne suis pas de taille / force à
- Ce boulot me surpasse

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bobulle

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour  à tous! 
J'ai un doute sur le sens de cette expression, rencontrée dans Carlota Fainberg, p. 21, Ed Punto de lectura. "No soy hombre al que *venga grande* la soledad ni que se deje abatir por la monotonía".../...A priori, j'aurais traduit : "Je ne suis pas homme à qui  la solitude _*fasse beaucoup d'effet *_( fasse peur), ni qui se laisse abattre par la monotonie", ...mais...et  si c'était l'inverse? Ce qui soit dit entre parenthèse, ne me semblerait pas réellement coller au personnage, mais sait-on jamais?
Merci de m'ôter de ce doute...
Cordialement à vous tous! 
Bobulle.


----------



## Marie3933

une possibilité : _qui se laisse désemparer / désarmer par la solitude et abattre par..._


----------



## Bobulle

Merci Marie 3933!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Je ne suis pas homme / du genre / le genre d'homme à me laisser dépasser par la solitude


> CNRTL
> ♦ _Au passif_ (gén. _péj._) [Le suj. désigne une pers.] _Fam._ _Être dépassé (par les événements, par la situation)._ N'être pas en mesure ou pas capable de dominer les événements ou la situation



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bobulle

Merci beaucoup, Cintia!...


----------



## Bonka

NUEVA PREGUNTA

Hola a todos: os agradecería si me ayudan a traducir esta frase al francés: "Alvaro Abril parecía un muchacho haciendo un negocio *que le venía grande*".
Podría ser "_un garçon qui avait une grosse affaire/avantagieuse, fructueuse?_"

merci beaucoup.


----------



## jprr

Si tu veux garder l'idée originale :
Une/des affaire (s) pour laquelle/lesquelles il n'était pas de taille/de force.
en fait, selon le contexte, je dirais "un business" pour lequel...

Sinon :
...qui le dépassai(en)t / qu'il ne maîtrisait pas


----------

